# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα στο σπίτι μου στη Λάρισα

## xXx

στο ακόλουθο θέμα την είδατε άδεια όταν την είχα πρωτοαγοράσει.....

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%87-1-78%CE%BC

έχει 2 μέρες όμως που έχει ''ζωντανέψει''   ::  

....στις 2 πλάγιες πλευρές και στην πίσω μπήκε προστατευτικό πλέγμα, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στις φωτογραφίες...στην μπροστινή πλευρά που είναι και οι πόρτες, επέλεξα να μην βάλω πλέγμα, έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολοι οι χειρισμοί μου, συνυπολογίζοντας ότι μπροστά έχω τα λάστιχα από το αυτόματο πότισμα και τις πιπίλες και μπορεί να χρειαστεί κάποια προσθήκη ή αφαίρεση στοιχείων του συστήματος......

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βασίλη άλλαξε όψη η κλούβα σου.Τα έχεις όλα μαζί θηλυκά και αρσενικά;

----------


## xXx

ναι όλα μέσα είναι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ναι όλα μέσα είναι


Ρώτησα γιατί ξέρω ότι μαζί είναι μόνο για αναπαραγωγή εκτός και το μέγεθος παίζει ρόλο.  ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πραγματικα μια πολυ ομορφη κλουβα πτησης! !
Ευχομαι παντα γεματη να ειναι! !

----------


## xXx

και μία βραδυνή....

----------


## jk21

ωπ   κατσε να τη δει ο παιανας με τη λάμπα ,θα του χαλασεις οτι ομορφη αποψη ειχε για την κλουβα  "fullyhappy" 


ομως η αληθεια ηταν βασιλη οτι αυτη η λαμπα φετος μας ΕΣΩΣΕ απο τα κ..κουνουπα !

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια!με ωραι πουλακι μεσα!!!μεγαλη...!

..βεβαια...αν ηταν στο βολο θα εδιχν καλυτερα  ::

----------


## xXx

χαχααχαχχα Άγγελε όντως τώρα που το λες έχετε και καθαρό θαλασσινό αεράκι εκεί   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Τέλεια η κλούβα Βασίλη, αλλά και το περιεχόμενο, που είχα την τύχη να δω κι από κοντά  ::  

Πολύ όμορφη και μεγάλη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ωπ   κατσε να τη δει ο παιανας με τη λάμπα ,θα του χαλασεις οτι ομορφη αποψη ειχε για την κλουβα  "fullyhappy" 
> 
> 
> ομως η αληθεια ηταν βασιλη οτι αυτη η λαμπα φετος μας ΕΣΩΣΕ απο τα κ..κουνουπα !


Δεν κάνει η λάμπα;Κάπου είχα διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## jk21

σαφως και κανει κωνσταντινε! αν δεις τι μιλιουνια κουνουπια σκοτωσε φετος στη βεραντα θα τρελαθεις ! απλα ο νικος δεν την πολυσυμπαθει απο αισθητικης πλευρας και μονο    :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

Όμορφη πολύ και αυτή(κλούβα) και το περιεχόμενο  ::   ::  
απορία.....οι πιπίλες είναι κατασκευή δική σου ή υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο?????

----------


## xXx

κυκλοφορούν Βαγγέλη στο εμπόριο

----------


## PAIANAS

Πολύ ωραία Βασίλη μου αν και ξενέρωσα με τη νυχτερινή φωτό ...να τη χαίρεσαι και να είναι πάντα γεμάτη όμορφα πουλάκια ...(ήθελα να'ξερα ποιός είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα γι'αυτή την αχώνευτη και ακαλαίσθητη λάμπα   ::  )

----------


## jk21

::   ::

----------


## xXx

> (ήθελα να'ξερα ποιός είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα γι'αυτή την αχώνευτη και ακαλαίσθητη λάμπα   )


  ::   ::

----------


## douke-soula

> 


και να που εμφανιστηκε ο ενοχος   ::   ::   ::   ::  
πολυ ωραια την εκανες την κλουβα Βασιλη !!!!!τακτοποιημενη και με ωραιους κατοικους  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fadom1

πολύ καλή κλούβα.. με χώρους και ανέσεις.. θα έχεις δυνατά πουλιά και καθόλου φιλάσθενα λόγω της άσκησης που θα κάνουν (ας τα βλέπουμε και οι άνθρωποι αυτά για να ξέρουμε τελικά πόσο καλό μας κάνει η άσκηση) καλό χειμώνα λοιπόν στα πουλάκια και με το καλό να σου δώσουν ακόμη πιο όμορφους απογώνους

----------


## mitsman

Φερνω στην επιφανεια παλια θεματα,αλλα δεν θελω να ανοιγω καινουρια!αυτη η λαμπα για τα κουνουπια ειναι εντος κλουβας???δεν κινδυνευουν τα  καναρινια?(προφανως οχι,απλα προσπαθω να κατλαβω τι γινεται)
ρωταω γιατι θελω να φτιαξω μια συστοιχια εξω στην βεραντα μου!και ειναι το μονο που δεν εχω λυσει ακομη!!!

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη απο όσο ξέρω αυτή η λάμπα δεν μπαίνει μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά είναι κάπου δίπλα, είναι στο μέγεθος ενός μεγάλου βάζου (απο αυτά που βάζουμε φαγητά μέσα, όχι λουλούδια  :Happy: ) αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε μια παρουσίαση κλούβας στη βεράντα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στου Δημήτρη (jk21) πρέπει να φαίνεται κρεμασμένη στο τοίχο, μαύρου χρώματος το θυμάμαι γιατί έψαχνα να βρω και νομίζω πως έχει σε γνωστό πολυκατάστημα.

----------


## mitsman

εχω δει πως ειναι αυτες οι λαμπες και πραγματικα κανουν απιστευτη δουλεια!αλλα φανηκε σαν να ειναι μεσα στην κλουβα και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω γιατι αν ακουμπουσε καποιο καναρινι πανω θα γινοταν ψητο!ωραια!το ελυσα και αυτο!πολεμος θα γινει μεχρι να την φτιαξω!!!

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπε ο βαγγελης ειναι εκτος κλουβας καπου οσο γινεται πιο κοντα.μεσα θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν μπει το ραμφος ενος πουλιου.στα συρματακια που εχει μπροστα απο την λαμπα υπαρχει υψηλη ταση χαμηλης εντασης (σχετικα ) ρευματος

----------


## xXx

όχι είναι εκτός κλούβας

----------


## mitsman

και ειμαστε ενταξει απολυτα??η και παλι???μπορει να τοποθετησω δυο!

----------


## jk21

εξωτερικα της κλουβας δεν εχεις απολυτως κανενα προβλημα.σαφως και μπορεις να βαλεις και αλλες .οχι μονο μια αλλα και περισσοτερες αν θελεις να προστατεψεις μεγαλο χωρο.το φως τους ειναι πολυ χαμηλο και δεν επηρεαζει τα πουλια

----------


## lagreco69

Τελεια η κλουβα πτησης!! που εχεις Βασιλη και πεντακαθαρη και καλα προστατευμενα τα μικρα σου!! ευχομαι παντα να ειναι γεματη!!! ολα τελεια!!!

----------


## xXx

να σαι καλά Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που απαντώ και τόσο καθυστερημένα αλλά υποχρεώσεις δεν με αφήνουνε να είμαι όσο συνεπής θέλω

----------


## lagreco69

> να σαι καλά Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη που απαντώ και τόσο καθυστερημένα αλλά υποχρεώσεις δεν με αφήνουνε να είμαι όσο συνεπής θέλω


Ειναι σεβαστο και κατανοητο!! Βασιλη ολα καλα!!!

----------

